# help 92 sentra transmission governor gear



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Transmission isnt' switching to second. Likely a worn governor gear i'm assuming from research on the net.

I believe i've located the governor gear housing.. but how do I get the top off?
Is that a snap ring? it's hard to see down in there? I was expecting a clip like the one that usually keeps a brake reservior lid on some cars.

I noticed a bolt near it.. but i'm guessing it's a snap ring? Also anyone have
any info on a part number and where to get the gear?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

take the intake off that way you can get your arm dont there. take a short flat screwdriver and find the end of the snap ring. then take the spacer out. take the screwdriver and turn it sideways, then pry the cap up. you will have to go around doing this to get it to come out. be sure to clean the area good before you start. once the cap is off, you can just pull the shaft out while turning it slightly. replace gear and install. easy job should take you around 1 hour for a first time.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

You've definitely provided some clarity.

I'll see if I have some snap ring pliers, and clean the area. hopefully
I can see the holes for the snap ring. ( i'm assuming all snap rings
have them?)

I was able to get my other hand down there by going near the firewall,
but I didnt' want to "try to hard" not being sure of what I wasn't seeing.
cleaning the thing was an excellent suggestion, and duh on me for not
thinking of it.

Thanks for your help! I REALLY appreciate it!

- Danny


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Snap ring out spacer out too. Man this cap is a pain. Been working on it. I guess I will try different size screw drivers


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah i always use small screwdrivers and turn them sideways to pry the cap up. be sure not to damage the area with the seal. when you are ready to put it all back in, i find it easy to get a long extension if you have one. then just tap it with a hammer to ensure the cap is down all the way. if not, the spacer and snap ring will not fit back.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Going to try to use some vice grips to turn the screw driver to get it to bite.

I was temptd to try to drill a hole in it to get it out, and replace it,
but I'm going to get some more screw drivers.

accidently broke a nipple off the fuel filter too lol


----------



## reckless (Nov 13, 2007)

*cap*

i used a screwdriver to get the ring off but it was a beeatch!
never put it back though
to get teh cap off i poked a hole in it an screwed in a screw and pullup hard on it with a vice grip, it helps if u spray wd40 or a lubricant on the cap. some even recommend a slide hammer as that cap can be really stuck in there

anyone know where i can get replacement spedo and governor gears?


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Well the deed is done. Got the governor gear for $4 from that place suggested online. (they had a local dealer). Ordered the cap and seal from that discount dealership recommended here at NF. $15 bucks total i think.

The new cap is a revision, and they made the circle on top a flat surface, not rounded edges like the old cap, so this one should be a LOT easier to grab and remove. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## oldman (Jul 10, 2006)

DannyNissan said:


> Well the deed is done. Got the governor gear for $4 from that place suggested online. (they had a local dealer).


Where did you order the parts from? I can't seem to find anybody willing to sell to me for such low prices.


----------



## Jim Dunbar (Aug 22, 2008)

Oldman, I ordered two governor drive gears from Transtar Industries, Inc. - Driven to be the Best... They also have great catalogs for free download on the site, allowing part number matches and verification. If you live nearby one of their locations you can get the part over the counter (had to order mine from Rancho Cucamonga, California - they had 81 instock). Costs were a little higher than I had thought @ around $11 each so the total shipped and handled was $30.


----------



## oldman (Jul 10, 2006)

I think my order may be coming from the same warehouse as your parts. I was quoted $22 something plus shipping for one governor gear, oh well. As long as I get my car back on the road is all I care for right now.


----------

